# Old writing inside amplifier



## Tallen4224 (Feb 6, 2021)

I found my old hifonics atlas viii in my garage and the HF5 plug is missing. I looked inside and noticed writing that looks like a letter(or 2 letters) and a 7/94. Did makers used to initial and date the inside of amplifiers?


----------



## Calebreynolds (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes. At least on my old PP’s they did


----------



## Tallen4224 (Feb 6, 2021)

Calebreynolds said:


> Yes. At least on my old PP’s they did


Cool! Like a time capsule. I need to get a new plug, and fire this old beast up!


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

I have an Odin, Thor, Boltar and Zues.. back in the day HiFonics amps were the sh*t! lol


----------

